# ....And this is what I see



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

They love their mommy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> They love their mommy!


Sometimes, a little less love would be nice  I can't even remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone :doh:


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

That's so cute but I hear ya about the bathroom :no:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is a great picture


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Come out and play with us!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Sometimes, a little less love would be nice  I can't even remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone :doh:


Tell me about it. Flora goes so far as to try to eat the TP straight out of my hand. :doh:


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Sometimes, a little less love would be nice  I can't even remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone :doh:


I have learned to shut the bathroom door when I want alone time. When Katie was still alive we have two doors that go into the downstairs bathroom, one of them is a pocket door off a old bedroom well Katie know how to slide that door open with her nose. Still makes me smile how smart she was.

Mike


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so cute!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, what a wonderful shot  Let us in !


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute! And clearly, they have appointed a ring leader! :wave:

So did you go out with them? Or did they come in with you?

Same here with the bathroom thing. Apparently going to the bathroom AND putting socks on is the precursor to another great adventure!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny's Mom said:


> That is so cute! And clearly, they have appointed a ring leader! :wave:
> 
> So did you go out with them? Or did they come in with you?
> 
> Same here with the bathroom thing. Apparently going to the bathroom AND putting socks on is the precursor to another great adventure!


The ringleader would be Bug, naturally 

I gave in and let them in. I just thought they might want some running around and wrestling time outside-apparently not :doh:

It's very disconcerting to have 5 dogs crowded into the bathroom, watching! I even have to watch when we have visitors, as Bug and Bindi will even try to go in with strangers.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Too funny. I think I would be inviting strangers in just as entertainment for the pups! 



Tahnee GR said:


> I even have to watch when we have visitors, as Bug and Bindi will even try to go in with strangers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Tell me about it. Flora goes so far as to try to eat the TP straight out of my hand. :doh:


 Two, of mine do the same thing, eating ,or trying to, the TP.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG that is precious. They aren't called velcro dogs for nothin'


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

Hahaha, I love it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great picture! They are adorable!


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Too cute. It will be a sad day, when I have to go to the toilet by myself!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love the picture! The look on their faces is saying "we know you're in there, come out and play with us!" Yes, some alone time occasionally would be nice.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww look at those faces.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Very sweet picture! :smooch:

Yep, they definitely want to be wherever we are. I call Chance my TBC, (third butt cheek).


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Sometimes, a little less love would be nice  I can't even remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone :doh:


Wait, we're supposed to be in the bathroom alone??? I can't imagine.....:curtain:


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

What a precious picture. Was it cold outside or were they just missing you?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenca said:


> What a precious picture. Was it cold outside or were they just missing you?


It wasn't cold at all-had to be over 30 F, very nice clear fall night. Funny thing is, I let them in and headed out to the garage to get something, and they all came back outside with me


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Priceless.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They just wanted you to join them!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Sometimes, a little less love would be nice  I can't even remember the last time I went to the bathroom alone :doh:


It's something in the retriever blood. My lab does this to me constantly. If she doesn't have eye contact with me she gets worried and starts looking. 


flykelley said:


> I have learned to shut the bathroom door when I want alone time. When Katie was still alive we have two doors that go into the downstairs bathroom, one of them is a pocket door off a old bedroom well Katie know how to slide that door open with her nose. Still makes me smile how smart she was.
> 
> Mike


LOL I close my door and when I go to open it my Lab comes flopping in with a big smile. She just sits and puts her whole weight against the door till I open it. 


Tahnee GR said:


> The ringleader would be Bug, naturally
> 
> I gave in and let them in. I just thought they might want some running around and wrestling time outside-apparently not :doh:
> 
> It's very disconcerting to have 5 dogs crowded into the bathroom, watching! I even have to watch when we have visitors, as Bug and Bindi will even try to go in with strangers.


Mine have tried to join my guests a few times. Pretty funny to see the confused look of people who have never owned dogs.


Great picture btw OP, their faces are priceless


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful a view, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are Golden's for sure. Can't be without their mommy. Very cute picture.


----------

